# Five lined skink



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 2, 2007)

*Eumeces inexpectatus ( Five lined skink )*

I learned my first scientific name just now, GO WIKIDPEDIA !

I just moved down here to Tennessee about 6 months ago and I've noticed, I have A LOOOOT of these skinks around my house. Also, there's this weird sewer thing in my backyard that's full of beetles, maybe 100-200ish beetles at a time would scatter around when I lift the lid, sometimes there would be a few skinks in there also. Just thought I'd let ya know 

How hard would it be to take care of one?
Would it be possible to breed these? 
How hard and long would it take?


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Masurai (May 22, 2007)

they are not to hard to care for. If you go to wikipedia that have a part on captive care.


----------

